# Saturday 23rd



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

This Saturday we have a open boat trip for mid shore trolling and chunking for mahi and bonito. We have two spots open and if interested visit www.tunawahoo.com or call Captain Rich Adler at (609) 870-4592.


----------

